# 1.4 103 gold tsi mod help



## hazzer554 (Sep 12, 2019)

Im sorry if this is in the wrong place.

Hi, i have a 1.4 golf tsi and was wanting to mod it a little bit, i was wondering where is the best places to start. Im open to all suggestions, mainly looking to go stage 1 and make the car look more sporty and or aggressive.

Thank you and sorry again if im posting in the wrong place


----------



## Clv3 (Aug 16, 2013)

There isn't all that much to do performance wise

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Look 3 posts down from your's

"List of aftermarket parts available for 1.4T engine ( NORTH AMERICA )"

You are new so you may want to look through the forum first rather than ask a question that has already been covered multiple times (which is why the suggested thread was made). Read through it and then you can decide what you want to do first. All of the footwork has been done.

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ludy (Nov 28, 2019)

I’m selling my cold air intake and dump valve kit if you’re interested in modding your car.


----------

